

Search Your Entire IIS/ASP.NET Stack - ivolo
http://blog.leansentry.com/2013/05/search-your-iis-aspnet-web-application-stack/

======
beat
I don't like how pricing is hidden, and then "per day" when finally dug in. It
feels like it's trying to cover up for being more expensive than the vendor
wants to admit. That, in turn, makes me as a potential customer suspicious.
Starting a relationship on already-misleading terms isn't good.

